# fs: Jewel cichlids $2.50 each/ new price $2.00 each



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

selling for $2.50 averange of 2-2.5" big. $2.00 each


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you aquaboy71.....


----------



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you about these


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

bump... or make an offer. i have still 30 pcs or more of this and it's getting crowded already on my 30gl.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

will you ever make your way out to vancouver?


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> will you ever make your way out to vancouver?


yeah, where in vancouver?


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I am in north vancouver and would love some... if you head out this way for charles I would be interested


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

i can do that but i'm still waiting for charles reply. i live in queensborough area close to waltmart.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

south west marine drive and cambie area...


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

how many you gonna take?


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Well what I would really love is a male and female.. I have heard they are hard to sex though. Are you able to distinguish them at all?


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, i read about jewel cichlids and it's hard to get a compatible pair. if you want, i will give you the parents for $25/pair.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

So you will part with the younger fish for $2.50 a piece but the parents for $25? Holy crow  Let me think on it lol...


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

oh... is't pricy? but my piont is you will get 100%compatible pair because this is there parents. give me offer.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Yes you are right... Supposedly it isn't easy to find compatible pairs. I really need to think about it though because I am on a student's salary and silly as it sounds, that's a lot of money for me right now. How old are the parents?


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

i had this for more than a year now.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I have another question, are these fish at an age that they will begin pairing off soon? Could I take my chances and try to wait for a successful pair up or is pairing off still a long ways away?


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like 5 Please, i live in Queensborough also so i'm 5 mins away

contact details pm'd

LOl the thread got closed, good thing i can edit 

Am really loving the 8 i picked up, My new Favorite fish!, And thank you for the fish


----------

